# usar leds ultrabrillantes en lugar de lamparas



## solaresmty (Dic 12, 2010)

bueno mi duda es la siguiente tengo un lcd de 24" acer AL2416W que al parecer no funciona el inverter ya que no enciende las lamparas al encenderlo enciendes y duran prendidas menos de un segundo  e leido que se pueden usar leds ultrabrillantes y queria saber si alguien a hecho este tipo de cosas en algun lcd y si es recomendable ya que cheque que el inverter nuevo cuesta arriba de 100 dolares bueno espero y puedan ayudarme o aconsejarme muchas gracias


----------



## josefer3d (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola, yo trabajo con led de todo tipo y he hacho lo que tu quieres hacer lo mas recmendable es trabajar con led de tipo 5050 blanco puro y hacer circuitos cada 3 led con resistencias SMD de 51 homm para que funcionen a 12V.
Quedan muy bien y consume 7W apenas y muy poco calor.

Saludos


----------



## solaresmty (Ene 30, 2011)

y cuantos leds me recomiendas poner en lugar de los catodos frios? y crees que genere menos calor que los catodos frios?


----------



## eLBARDOS (Feb 6, 2011)

Calor?? no por eso se llaman catodos frios? Es un minimo.


La cantidad de leds es por las pulgadas de tu pantalla! 


si algun difusor de luz te podria dar mejor luz y provocar menos sombra saludos!


----------



## solaresmty (Feb 24, 2011)

eLBARDOS dijo:


> Calor?? no por eso se llaman catodos frios? Es un minimo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47604
> 
> La cantidad de leds es por las pulgadas de tu pantalla!
> ...



te quedo excelente de cuantas pulgadas es esa pantalla y en donde comprastes los leds?

entonces ple pongo de estos leds?
http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/L/LMT50T0Y.PDF
y le agrego una resistencia de 51 ohms a 1/2 watts??? cada 3 leds ??? y esos los conecto en paralelo ??? haber si me explique bien te lo agradeceria


josefer3d dijo:


> Hola, yo trabajo con led de todo tipo y he hacho lo que tu quieres hacer lo mas recmendable es trabajar con led de tipo 5050 blanco puro y hacer circuitos cada 3 led con resistencias SMD de 51 homm para que funcionen a 12V.
> Quedan muy bien y consume 7W apenas y muy poco calor.
> 
> Saludos


----------

